# Any Birds Left???



## tateandnoahspa (Nov 23, 2004)

Are there any birds left ??? My brother and I are making a trip back out to ND this weekend for some late season hunting. I've heard some reports of good populations of mallards in Western MN ( had a chance to shoot a couple last Wed. myself ) but what is the status of East Central ND? We have been hunting the Devils Lake area for the past 3 years, but would like to hunt around Jamestown. Anyone been out this way lately? We're going no matter what - "bad day hunting ducks/geese is better than a bad day at work!"


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you do a little driving you should be able to find a few.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love the signature GG! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta look for the big water as everything else will be frozen.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

wont they still be feeding in the feilds? 
any snow in ND yet?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They will all be feeding in the fields, except the mallards that eat shmelt. 

No snow in ND and I don't see anything in our forcast.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

CHHRRISSS!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

"They will all be feeding in the fields, except the mallards that eat shmelt"
Even about 98% of those will be field feeding as well.

I have about 300 using my back yard right now as well as about 2,000 geese.[/quote]


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Flew over most of the state today. Everything frozen from Bismarck to Sand Lake, SD


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Ducks like you wouldn't believe hanging on to the last open water.
Two dudes on buckets sitting with 15k Mallards on the ice. What a strange year.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

How aobut the big water by devil's lake? I am guessing it will be froze up really sooon


----------

